# NM



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

nm


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

NM


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You deleted your post. Would you like me to delete mine?

EDIT: Did it anyway. Felt kind of dumb talking to thin air.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You're only 60?
Hahaha 🍻 
Kinda hard to answer, other than it's normal and it also really depends on your style of eating. Junk food, cokes & sugars really effect your brain, if your jump starting it with these, then that's part of it. I have some short term memory loss at times but it's normal... what was your name again? Names especially 🤓


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Names especially


I only need to remember 3 names... Huey, Dewey and Louie. One of them will fit anyone.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sometimes , especially in the morning I overshare, thanks


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> Sometimes , especially in the morning I overshare, thanks


Hell I overshare all the time 😆🤷‍♂️


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Hell I overshare all the time 😆🤷‍♂️


 I have no filter, especially under the influence of coffee


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

NM.... is a wonderful place to live. Pretty much most of the time.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

NM = never mind = nautical miles = nano-meter = New Mexico


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> NM = never mind = nautical miles = nano-meter = New Mexico



Yeah, right huh? People from NM, and especially th 505, will get it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Yeah, right huh? People from NM, and especially th 505, will get it.


Eeee, I know huh? That’s all typical y todo.. 🤣😉


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

505...... Albuquerque? Like in "Breaking Bad" and "Better Call Saul"?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep. Born and raised! Our state slogan is “Land of Enchantment”, which it is.. the land at least. An inside joke is “Land of _Entrapment”_, because it’s, well it’s hard to explain, mostly because of the local economy and education, but difficult to get away from. It’s mostly just a little joke though… kind of… 🤣😅 ...😕 😉


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> 505...... Albuquerque? Like in "Breaking Bad" and "Better Call Saul"?


Exactly. Ending every sentence here with "right, huh?" Is just like everyone in Winnepeg ending sentences with "eh".


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ahh it’s still home though, right huh? 😊


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Okay.., it's like sometimes people here end a sentence with "kya" (what)... like "Crazy weather today, what."

I did that a few times here I think and tried to stop myself. Also tried using American spellings instead of British.

If I write English while thinking Urdu, I start sounding like Yoda. People think Yoda talks backwards ... I think he talks perfect Urdu/Sanskrit.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I would absolutely love to learn Sanskrit. But yeah, little cultural oddities are funny. The U.S. is absolutely full of them. It’s kind of nice though. We should always respect and honor even those simple things. About ourselves and about others. It’s part of what makes us human. We’re all alike in that we’re all different? Yeah, I think that’s what I mean. …Apparently it’s that time of night when my mind switches into philosophical mode 😝. Probably too deep for a slingshot forum. SteveJ’s gonna wake up tomorrow and be like what in the..?!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I would absolutely love to learn Sanskrit.


80 words ... 48 hours... and you'll know Urdu at least. 

Urdu is bastardized, simplified, Sanskrit. It was created with a limited vocabulary on purpose so we could mix in other languages (mostly Persian). Never had any swear words but now we can swear non-stop for two minutes straight without repeating a word... I think that's impossible in English?

Real Sanskrit is a dead language only spoken by Hindu priests in India. It sounds quite harsh to my ears.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Never had any swear words but now we can swear non-stop for two minutes straight without repeating a word... I think that's impossible in English?


I’m fairly certain at some point during my childhood my father probably attained this rare feat. Perhaps multiple times. He’d even make up new words if the occasion deemed it necessary. 😆


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

In fact, we have other...far older... versions of Sanskrit. Like this language here... spoken by 30-35 million of us in Pakistan (10 million more in Afghanistan). It's Sanskrit mixed with Ancient Greek. We use it when we don't want other Pakistanis to understand what we are talking about. This is what it sounds like... very smooth sounding:






Very close to the language Alexander the Great ended up speaking.. Bactrian. Now called "Pashto" (yes, the taliban language).


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hmm, that’s extremely interesting. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Ahh it’s still home though, right huh? 😊


Chola's with sharpied on eyebrows and all, right huh?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> 80 words ... 48 hours... and you'll know Urdu at least.
> 
> Urdu is bastardized, simplified, Sanskrit. It was created with a limited vocabulary on purpose so we could mix in other languages (mostly Persian). Never had any swear words but now we can swear non-stop for two minutes straight without repeating a word... I think that's impossible in English?
> 
> Real Sanskrit is a dead language only spoken by Hindu priests in India. It sounds quite harsh to my ears.


We don't have enough swear words per se to keep going for two minutes without repeating one, although if you use them in conjunction with other words you can get some very colorful very extended swear phrases. Occasionally leading up to a mother tossing a shoe at you.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I wish I were good with other languages. I can say hello and count to 10 in a couple, and know enough Spanish to get myself in trouble here in my home state, but that's about it sadly.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> SteveJ’s gonna wake up tomorrow and be like what in the..?!


I am looking forward to hearing where @SteveJ thought this was gonna go when he lit the fuse.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

For better or worse, English is now the defacto International Language. And because of the internet, American-English has won against British English or any other kind of English. And a very simplified American culture is now the international culture. I mean everyone wears jeans and everyone has a McDonald's.

I thought I should try learning Chinese Mandarin, but then thought, why... the Chinese are bending over backwards these days to learn English, so what's the point.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> For better or worse, English is now the defacto International Language. And because of the internet, American-English has won against British English or any other kind of English.


Sorta sad on a couple of levels. As and American, I think my life would be richer knowing another language. And if you want to hear a three minute swear laced curse, the Brittish and especially Irish and Scotts can string them together in a way Americans never really will. Maybe something to do with pub life and mashed peas.

But I have benefitted and do appreciate it. I haven't gone all over the world but have always had somebody be able to help me in English through Central America, Europe, and in Russia.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Sorta sad on a couple of levels.


I like fusion.... when things mix together. Urdu was created as a very simplified language that could be used to command the Emperor's army. Some soldiers spoke Turkish, some Arabic, some Persian, some whatever. It was a nightmare. So they took command words like "March!" and "Fire!" and "Shoot!" and "Duck!", etc from each language and put them in a Sanskrit grammatical base with basic vocabulary. It worked. We had a language that you could learn in 48 hours (or less) and you could use to order someone to shoot someone.

In India it's called "Hindi". It's degraded-Urdu spoken like a truck driver with a lot more original Sanskrit words still in there. I can understand them fine. Unfortunately.

And we kept stealing words from different languages until we got poetry and music. We are still stealing vocabulary.. these days from English. What I speak normally is three-quarter Urdu and one-quarter English. They join seamlessly.

English also has the ability to glue words from elsewhere into itself. Both languages were made for each other.

So I wouldn't mind a one world language that everyone speaks. I'm used to it... we steal languages, food, culture, all the time. And I am happy if English ends up being the world-language.... it already is to some extent.

I have 5 and a half languages spinning in my head and I don't speak/write them as well as I should. Knowing just one language WELL which everyone also understands... it would be a mighty relief.



High Desert Flipper said:


> Scotts can string them together


Yes... I forgot about them. I've heard this before.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> I like fusion.... when things mix together. Urdu was created as a very simplified language that could be used to command the Emperor's army. Some soldiers spoke Turkish, some Arabic, some Persian, some whatever. It was a nightmare. So they took command words like "March!" and "Fire!" and "Shoot!" and "Duck!", etc from each language and put them in a Sanskrit grammatical base with basic vocabulary. It worked. We had a language that you could learn in 48 hours (or less) and you could use to order someone to shoot someone.
> 
> In India it's called "Hindi". It's degraded-Urdu spoken like a truck driver with a lot more original Sanskrit words still in there. I can understand them fine. Unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Fusions and such are awesome. I could never speak very much Russian but most shops and signage used a transilliteration that was really easy to pick up on and made it really easy to get around and find whatever i was looking dor.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I would love to see China but they don't have Google there. So I can't use my phone to read Chinese. I am pretty sure they must have other apps that work as well as Google Translate... will have to see when the time comes.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

A fusion… kind of like this thread lmao!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Chola's with sharpied on eyebrows and all, right huh?


Eesh…now that’s maybe a fashion choice I could do without lol. Although I guess if they suddenly stopped, everyone running around without eyebrows would be even more terrifying…


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh this should be good when he wakes up,  took me a little reading to figure out ,tho,,lol


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> A fusion


This is what I mean by fusion... here is an example... a Persian folk song called "Dear Laila" (many people here speak Persian as well as Urdu) mixed with American jazz (is it jazz? I don't know). Only possible on a Pakistani music show.

Click on CC for English subtitles. And notice how they pronounce their vowels long in Persian/Farsi.






We do this everyday. It's part of our culture to mix stuff from everywhere... our National Anthem isn't in Urdu, it's in Persian (Urdu wasn't smooth enough and wouldn't fit the tune they had chosen) .. the food I eat is half Chinese, half Italian... and "Sean" isn't exactly an Asian name, is it?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Americans do this fusion thing all the time too.

Original Arabic music..... sounds like someone died and went down the gutter....






And here is the much better... far more energetic.. American version. Want some energy in your music? Get some Americans to "jazz it up". (Or call us if there are no Americans to be found. )






Some people call it "cultural appropriation" and are annoyed by it. I call it a good thing.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I am looking forward to hearing where @SteveJ thought this was gonna go when he lit the fuse.


never lit any fuse


----------

